# possible pregnant foster cat



## 4catz (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi, I am new here. I have 4 gorgeous cats of my own and I also foster cats. I usually foster adult cats, but the adult cat I have now is possibly pregnant. It is going to be confirmed (if she is) next week as when I collected her the vet at the rescue wasn't there to check her. I was just hoping if anyone could tell me if they think she is. It is thought because of what her old owner said that she is about 6 weeks pregnant. She does have a big belly, but as I didn't see it before I don't know if this is due to pregnancy or not. It does feel like lumps in her belly, which the rescue thought they felt. Her belly had been shaved by the previous owners vets who said they were getting rid of her because she was pregnant. Her nipples are pinkish, but don't appear to be very big they are standing uprightish. She has only been here since Saturday and is fairly affectionate and active. I know the vet will say yah or nay, but I was just wondering beforehand.

She is drinking and eating well and I make sure she has a constant supply of both. And her poo is very smelly, don't know if that is significant or not.

Am excited and nervous about helping this little lady bring babies into the world and get them all including her ready for new forever homes in some weeks time.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's sounds quite likely that she's pregnant.


----------



## 4catz (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to say I think she is most probably is, but was hoping for her sake she wasn't. She is very young and should be playing rather than raising kittens. She is such a sweetie and hiopefully will be a great mum.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

At least if she is pregnant, she has found somewhere safe and nice to have and rear her kittens. Feeding her quality kitten food will be good for her, and keep a close eye on her. If you haven't already, confining her to her own room or area is a good idea when she's nearing the time. Bear in mind that they can come into season again after having kittens, and she can be speyed when her kittens are weaned onto solids themselves - 6-8 weeks. Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## 4catz (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for reply. I have her confined to one room at the moment. I foster her for a rescue and they will spay her as soon as the kittens are weaned and find her a lovely forever home. 

They will also find new homes for the kittens on the condition that they are spayed or neutered when they are old enough. 

Wiil let you know what vet says Saturday. And if it is confirmed that she is pregnant will post pics when kitts arrive.


----------



## 4catz (Aug 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good web site that give details of cat pregnancy, birth and aftercare. I want to do as much research as possible in case my foster cats pregnancy is confirmed. I did a gogle search, but was wondering if anyone also knoew a good site.


----------



## 4catz (Aug 7, 2005)

well I am taking this little girl to the rescue vets tomorrow to have her pregnancy confirmed. I think she is preganant as she seems to be getting bigger and feeling firmer and I am sure I can see the kitts moving unless I am looking too hard and am seeing things. 

What stage do gestation can you feel or see the kittens moving? 

She is purring away and playing (grapping out feet as we walk by)


----------

